# Where do I begin?



## gdawg (Feb 19, 2008)

Let's see, it's been 18 years since I've been out of college. My initial major was ME, but I ended up switching &amp; graduating with a BA in PolSci. Began working in the enginering field 2 years later so now I have 16 years of experience. I'm in Georgia and even though I have 16 years of experience, PolSci degree doesn't equal an engineering curriculum so I have to start with the FE exam. Has anyone used Testmasters? And if you're in the Georgia area, how was the Testmaster teacher? Any other books, DVD, suggestions...prayers? I plan to take the FE in October 08.


----------



## benbo (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't know anything about Testmasters but I think a review course would help. You should order the NCEES Sample Questions and Answers for the FE, and a couple review books (The FERM) from the infamous other board. Look over some problems to see where you stand. The problem about the FE is it is more tailored to school type stuff than practical experience. But people do pass it without an engineering degree.

A lot of the FE exam is math. It isn't real complicated detailed math, but you need to know the basics of algebra, trig, and calculus.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 19, 2008)

Are you sure you will be able to pursue PE w/ out engineering degree? Taking &amp; passing FE is one thing (and i have not done that yet, don't get me wrong), but does Georgia allow you to sit for PE w/ out the ABET degree?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2008)

I really can't be much help on your question. I just had to post in this thread b/c you say you're in Georgia and your screen name has misspelled the word dog. So I am obliged to reply with this







Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Katiebug (Feb 19, 2008)

I would double check that your state will let you go for a PE without an engineering degree.

I'm taking the FE in October as well, and I'll be 5.5 years out of school at that point. Paging through my FERM, I discovered that while I remember statics, dynamics, mechanics of materials, etc. with no difficulty - things like math, chemistry, and E&amp;M are going to take some serious review. I'm glad I'm starting my preparation now!

I did units last week and it was surprisingly difficult to handle English units again. My work as a mechanical engineer is virtually all in SI units (although I'm constantly doing ft to meter, lb to kg, and ft/min to m/sec conversions). I figure I ought to get used to working with English units and doing conversions now, because I hear the mechanical PE exam is virtually all English units.

I ordered a package from the infamous other board that is intended for those who have been out of school for a while. It has the FERM, an EIT Reference Manual, the solutions for the EIT Reference Manual, the NCEES supplied-reference handbook, and some flashcards. Overall the package seems like a good one except for maybe the flashcards. I really like the EIT Reference Manual. I take it to work and read material during my lunch break. For about 60-90 minutes in the evenings, I'm just sitting down with the FERM and the EIT Reference Manual and reviewing and doing problems. I'm using an approved calculator and only the NCEES handbook as a reference. My goal is to do EVERY practice problem in both the Reference Manual and the FERM - and then do them all again as October approaches. I really want to get through the FE on my first try, since it could be a few years before I manage to prep for the PE and take it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you have to have an ABET accredited engineering degree to get a PE in GA....


----------



## maryannette (Feb 20, 2008)

Gdawg, my story is very close to yours. I'm in NC. My major at NCSU (an ABET school) was Civil Engineering, but I did not finish my degree. I had all of the math, science, and basic engineering classes; it was mostly the 4th year design classes that I didn't have. A former employer told me to look into PE license. NC has a pretty liberal policy, providing you get a lot of engineering experience. I left school in 1978; passed EIT in 1991 (2nd try); failed Mechanical PE 3 times in the 90's. I worked in Mechanical design for the last 20 years, so thought I could pass ME. Last April, I took PE-Civil and passed. The reasons I took Civil were availablility of a good review course (at NCSU) and desire to want to return to Civil. I found that the few years I spent doing CE early in my career actually helped. I had learned a lot that stuck with me. I don't know about any review classes other than the one I took, but I encourage you to find a good one, study hard, and pass!


----------



## gdawg (Feb 20, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> I really can't be much help on your question. I just had to post in this thread b/c you say you're in Georgia and your screen name has misspelled the word dog. So I am obliged to reply with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 20, 2008)

gdawg said:


> Funny!  Go Dawgs!


Ugh...

...you misspelled it again. Let me help you out, it's D*O*GS. 

These types of silly mistakes will be your undoing on the FE.


----------



## gdawg (Feb 20, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to have an ABET accredited engineering degree to get a PE in GA....


Responding to error_matric and katiebug, I did check the Georgia bylaws &amp; under section 43-15-9 (3A through C), once I pass the EIT/FE, I can take the PE. It only requires 7 years and a passing of the EIT/FE exam in order to be qualified to take the PE. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## gdawg (Feb 20, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> I would double check that your state will let you go for a PE without an engineering degree.
> I'm taking the FE in October as well, and I'll be 5.5 years out of school at that point. Paging through my FERM, I discovered that while I remember statics, dynamics, mechanics of materials, etc. with no difficulty - things like math, chemistry, and E&amp;M are going to take some serious review. I'm glad I'm starting my preparation now!
> 
> I did units last week and it was surprisingly difficult to handle English units again. My work as a mechanical engineer is virtually all in SI units (although I'm constantly doing ft to meter, lb to kg, and ft/min to m/sec conversions). I figure I ought to get used to working with English units and doing conversions now, because I hear the mechanical PE exam is virtually all English units.
> ...


You said you order a package. Can you share where I can obtain that?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 20, 2008)

gdawg said:


> Responding to error_matric and katiebug, I did check the Georgia bylaws &amp; under section 43-15-9 (3A through C), once I pass the EIT/FE, I can take the PE. It *only* requires 7 years and a passing of the EIT/FE exam in order to be qualified to take the PE. Thanks for your suggestions.


Here is the section your referring to



> O.C.G.A. 43-15-9(3)
> 1. has obtained certification by the Board as an Engineer-in-Training having acquired not less than *eight* years of acceptable engineering experience; *and*
> 
> 2. has acquired not less than *seven* additional years of acceptable engineering experience; and
> ...


That and in the first line would have me a bit worried. Also I've heard that the GA board can be a bit funny about what it accepts as engineering experience.


----------



## gdawg (Feb 20, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Here is the section your referring to
> 
> 
> That and in the first line would have me a bit worried. Also I've heard that the GA board can be a bit funny about what it accepts as engineering experience.


I do have 11 years experience as design engineer &amp; these last 5 years as a PM so I hope the 16 years would cover the experience requirements. Heck, by the time I pass the FE and start pursuing the PE, I would have tacked on a couple more years...and then retirement :eyebrows: woo hoo!


----------



## ufcfan (Feb 20, 2008)

I recommend you to get the FERM and one or more practice problems exercises book. First start with the topics that you dominate the most. You could read the material on the FERM and the work on some practice problems. Then study the topics you are less familiar with. In this way, you will have this topics more fresh on the exam.

Believe me, I'm a ME and I did the opposite the first time I took the FE exam. I started with Chemistry, Probability and Statistics, Engineering Ecnomics, and at the exam I didn't remember anything of what I studied about these topics. The second time I took it, I started with Thermo, Fluids, Statics &amp; Dynamics, Engineering Mechanics and left my weaker topics to maybe a month before the exam, so I remember what I studied. I passed on my second try.

Good luck!


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 20, 2008)

^^^ very true. I forgot everything I studied at first too.

Also, and I can't say this enough KNOW THE EQUATION BOOK. You should know where to find everything in that book immediately. I added a ton of questions in electrical and mechanical just because they were plug and chug questions but if you don't know where the equation is, you'll miss it. You will NOT finish the exam, so get every easy question you can.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 20, 2008)

8 yrs &lt;= FE AND &gt;= 7+ yrs = PE (?)

Roadwreck - sounds like he's got the exp. anyways (16 yrs) -


----------



## gdawg (Feb 20, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> ^^^ very true. I forgot everything I studied at first too.
> Also, and I can't say this enough KNOW THE EQUATION BOOK. You should know where to find everything in that book immediately. I added a ton of questions in electrical and mechanical just because they were plug and chug questions but if you don't know where the equation is, you'll miss it. You will NOT finish the exam, so get every easy question you can.


Thanks for your (&amp; ufcfan's) advice. I just downloaded the FERM and will pick up other manuals as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 20, 2008)

Well gdawg - this is what I did on the FE and PE and I passed both.

Get yourself a practice problem book. It doesn't need to have lots of instructional stuff in there if you have decent textbooks. See the type, difficulty, and format of problems asked in each subject on the exam. Dig up old texts or references to refresh yourself on the covered topics. I made condensed notes for the PE, but since the FE is closed book, you don't need to do that.

Base the amount of time on a particular topic by it's weight on the actual exam. If something counts for 10% on the exam, devote around 10% of your prep time to it.


----------



## Brody (Feb 20, 2008)

I had been out of school over 30 years and the only thing I used to study for and pass the FE was the FERM (FE Review Manual). I worked every problem in the FERM. Probably the NCEES sample problems would have helped also.

In West Virginia you cannot take the FE to become an EIT in the first place without having graduated with an ABET approved engineering degree. Does Georgia have the same requirement?


----------



## KEG (Feb 20, 2008)

gdawg said:


> Responding to error_matric and katiebug, I did check the Georgia bylaws &amp; under section 43-15-9 (3A through C), once I pass the EIT/FE, I can take the PE. It only requires 7 years and a passing of the EIT/FE exam in order to be qualified to take the PE. Thanks for your suggestions.


I'd call the state board and speak to someone before I went through the application. The Georgia board can be quite particular in what they are looking for. That said, best of luck to you.


----------



## gdawg (Feb 20, 2008)

Brody said:


> I had been out of school over 30 years and the only thing I used to study for and pass the FE was the FERM (FE Review Manual). I worked every problem in the FERM. Probably the NCEES sample problems would have helped also.
> In West Virginia you cannot take the FE to become an EIT in the first place without having graduated with an ABET approved engineering degree. Does Georgia have the same requirement?


I'm following the Georgia requirements under Section 43-15-8. 3A: acquire not less than 8 years of experience in engineering work of a nature satisfactory to the board; and 3B: Pass a written examination in fundemental engineering subjects (EIT exam).


----------



## gdawg (Feb 20, 2008)

KEG said:


> I'd call the state board and speak to someone before I went through the application. The Georgia board can be quite particular in what they are looking for. That said, best of luck to you.


I called and spoke to the board yesterday and got the correct interpretation that I can take the FE exam with having over 8yrs of experience. Thanks for the luck. I'll need it.


----------

